# Optimist Sailing program



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

I have taken on starting an Optimist program in our community, the first training starts in the summer which is run by BC Sailing. They travel around the province with boats and instructors.

In the mean time I bought some older optis for my kids.

I rented the pool and brought out a bunch of kids to try capsizing the boats in a safe environment. Nobody got hurt which was cool. The goal was achieved in that all the kids are a little more comfortable with the boats before we hit the lake.

Does anyone have any ideas for starting an Opti program?

The response to our training camp this summer has been tremendous so far...we have almost filled all 40 spots.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Check out the US Sailing website for ideas and info. The program at our club found great success by offering 3 different options for Opti sailors. 1/The full 8 week summer program, or 2/ the first four weeks or 3/ the last four weeks. I think we have 40 boats going onto the racks on our docks this summer. We also host an annual "Opti-Rumble" which serves as the first "away" regatta for beginning sailors. We invite ALL the first and second-year opti sailors from a neighboring club or two to come on a specific day. We'll have perhaps a hundred boats all told. They're divided into the Opti Red & Green fleets (I think the Blue fleet is more experienced- they go to a different race) and after about four or five short races, everyone sails in for the prizes, and then heads home. Very exciting and fun.


----------

